# Bedienerfreundlichkeit einer Maschine erhöhen was ist sinnvoll?



## Tmbiz (21 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

aktuell ist es meine Auftrag ein Programm zu erstellen, welches ein Maschine steuert, die Pulver in kleine Boxen abfüllt (Volumen Dosierung). Zusätzlich ist die Maschine mit einem Kettenfördersystem ausgestattet. Es werden Gebinde verschoben, befüllt und verschlossen. (Plc 1512 und Hmi 1200 )

Durch den Takt und andere spezifische Situationen, ist es so, dass zum Starten und Stoppen eine bestimmte Schrittkette abgearbeitet werden muss. Nun ist es so, dass von Seiten der Produktentwicklung immer mehr Ideen kommen. Z.B. nach einem Nothalt, soll die Maschine wieder in bestimmten Takten starten oder es soll eine Funktion geben, die Maschine nach einen Nothalt
leer zu fahren. Weitere Ideen sind eine Abfrage nach dem Start, ob wirklich gestartet werden soll. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass nun versucht wird, eine Maschine zu entwickeln, welche Idioten sicher ist. 

Wir geht ihr mit solchen Ideen um? Was nützt eine Abfrage, ob wirklich gestartet werde soll, wenn dies auch einfach betätigt werden kann. Wo soll man die Grenze ziehen und einem Bediener noch etwas Verantwortung überlassen? Mein Ansatz ist, ein Programm zu erstellen, welches einen stabilen und sicheren Betrieb ermöglicht und dem Bediener soweit schützt, dass dieser sich nicht selber verletzen kann.


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2020)

Je einfacher die Bedienung, desto besser. Das ist aber nicht leicht und jeder empfindet das auch anders. (Was ist schwer?)
Auf jeden Fall auch wichtig, der Bediener darf die Maschine ebenfalls möglichst nicht beschädigen können. (bei gesenkter Vertikalachse, darf die Horizontalachse nicht verfahren, wenn doch, dann im Handbetrieb nur lengsam und mit einer Freigabetaste usw.)
In unseren Anlagen gibt es immer die Möglichkeit einer Grundstellungfahrt. Danach sollte dann die Maschine wieder automatisch anlaufen können. Wenn nicht, muß das über Fehlermeldungen und Warnhnweise angezeigt werden. (Z.B. dass noch ein Teil entnommen werden muß, eine Lichtschranke belegt ist, die aber frei sein muß etc.) Dieser Teil ist oft aufwändiger, als der "normale" Ablauf!
Die Tendenz geht scheinbar dahin, dass man sich jemanden von der Straße greift, der die Maschine bedienen soll. Möglichst billig und austauschbar. Noch besser, die Maschine macht alles allein, ohne Bediener. Wir haben Maschinen, da werden nur noch Paletten reingestellt und rausgeholt, alles andere macht ein Automat und ein Roboter. Da bedient dann ein Kollege 5 Automaten. Aber der sollte dann ein wenig was wissen und selbst den würde man am liebsten noch einsparen.:twisted:


----------



## Rudi (21 Mai 2020)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nun ist es so, dass von Seiten der Produktentwicklung immer mehr Ideen kommen. Z.B. nach einem Nothalt, soll die Maschine wieder in bestimmten Takten starten oder es soll eine Funktion geben, die Maschine nach einen Nothalt
> leer zu fahren.  Ich habe das Gefühl, dass nun versucht wird, eine Maschine zu entwickeln, welche Idioten sicher ist.
> ...



Idiotensicher ist immer mehr gefordert aus den bereits genannten Gründen. Man muss die Anlage natürlich genau kennen um zu entscheiden was sinnvoll ist. Nach einem Halt oder Nothalt kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein innerhalb der Schrittkette den Prozess fortzusetzen (auch um Bedienfehlern vorzubeugen).


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2020)

Das Anfahren nach Störungen, Not-Halt oder manuellen Eingriffen sollte so einfach wie nur möglich sein.
Dies ist natürlich mit Schrittketten oft nicht möglich.
Hier ist eine Verknüpfungssteuerung einer Schrittkette oft überlegen.


----------



## Rudi (21 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Anfahren nach Störungen, Not-Halt oder manuellen Eingriffen sollte so einfach wie nur möglich sein.
> Dies ist natürlich mit Schrittketten oft nicht möglich.
> Hier ist eine Verknüpfungssteuerung einer Schrittkette oft überlegen.



Kann ich so nicht 100% nachvollziehen ??


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht 100% nachvollziehen ??



Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Üblicherweise ist eine Schrittkette nur im Automatikbetrieb aktiv.
Tritt jetzt eine Störung greifst du in irgendwelcher Weise ein.
Entweder manuell oder durch Verfahren von Bewegungen im Handbetrieb.
Die Schrittkette bleibt aber in ihrem Schritt stehen.
Wenn du nun wieder auf Automatik wechselst, was machst du dann mit der Schrittkette?
Die Anlage befindet sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr im selben Zustand wie vor der Störung.
Entweder bleibt die Kette nun stehen und du brauchst eine Grundstellungsfahrt oder du musst sie auf den Anlagenzustand synchronisieren.
Eine Verknüpfungssteuerung hingegen "erkennt" den Anlagenzustand und fährt, wenn möglich, weiter.

Fehlertolerante Abläufe gehöhren zu einer guten Anlage, aber viele machen sich einfach nicht die Mühe (oder können es schlichtweg nicht)
Da wird eine Kette einfach runter programmiert und automatische Grundstellungsfahrt ist schon Luxus. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Mai 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine Verknüpfungssteuerung hingegen "erkennt" den Anlagenzustand und fährt, wenn möglich, weiter.



Das Problem an einer Verknüpfungssteuerung ist aber, dass ein Ablauf im Programm nur sehr schwer nachvollzogen werden kann, und es außerdem sehr schwer ist in diesen "Ablauf" einen Schritt einzufügen. Diagnose von Fehlern ist auch so eine Sache.

Ich habe gerade noch eine solche Verknüpfungssteuerung einer S5 aus bestimmten Gründen auf Schrittkette umgestellt. Und da kam dann gleich der Bediener: "Vorher konnte ich aber im Ablauf die Zeit x ändern, und dann hat er den Schritt vorher einfach nochmal gemacht und verlängert, das geht jetzt ja nicht mehr". Meiner Meinung nach hat das vorher aber auch nur zufällig so funktioniert.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2020)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Problem an einer Verknüpfungssteuerung ist aber, dass ein Ablauf im Programm nur sehr schwer nachvollzogen werden kann, und es außerdem sehr schwer ist in diesen "Ablauf" einen Schritt einzufügen. Diagnose von Fehlern ist auch so eine Sache.
> 
> Ich habe gerade noch eine solche Verknüpfungssteuerung einer S5 aus bestimmten Gründen auf Schrittkette umgestellt. Und da kam dann gleich der Bediener: "Vorher konnte ich aber im Ablauf die Zeit x ändern, und dann hat er den Schritt vorher einfach nochmal gemacht und verlängert, das geht jetzt ja nicht mehr". Meiner Meinung nach hat das vorher aber auch nur zufällig so funktioniert.



Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten Schrittketten auch so zu gestalten, dass sie nicht nur aus der Grundstellung starten.
Z.B. Mehrere Initschritte oder Alternativverzweigungen am Schritt 1, oder noch zig weitere Möglichkeiten.
Damit hat man eine Mischung aus Verknüfungssteuerung und Schrittkette.
Machen wir eigentlich bei den meisten Anlagen.
Ist natürlich ein deutlicher Mehraufwand zu einer einfachen linearen Kette.


----------



## Rudi (21 Mai 2020)

Ja kommt natürlich auch auf die Anlage an. Grundstellungsfahrt in Verknüpfungssteuerung kann auch sehr schwierig und langwierig werden (Merker-Orgien die kaum nachzuvollziehen sind ).


----------



## wee (21 Mai 2020)

Also unsere Schrittketten wissen welcher Schritt zuvor aktiv war und welcher als naechstes kommt, laesst es der Prozess und die Mechanik zu kann man von "Automatik" in "Manuell" wechseln und selbst verfahren.

Nach einem Durchbrechen der Lichtschranken oder einem Not-Aus, muss die Automatik neu aktiviert werden uns diese startet dann aus dem letzen aktivem Schritt.

Im HMI werden zu jedem Schritt die Bedingungen und Transitionen angezeigt und ueber ein Servicemenue mit Schluesselschalter kann man jeden Aktor zur Not verfahren, wenn dies mechanisch moeglich ist.


----------



## Rudi (21 Mai 2020)

wee schrieb:


> Also unsere Schrittketten wissen welcher Schritt zuvor aktiv war und welcher als naechstes kommt, laesst es der Prozess und die Mechanik zu kann man von "Automatik" in "Manuell" wechseln und selbst verfahren.
> 
> Nach einem Durchbrechen der Lichtschranken oder einem Not-Aus, muss die Automatik neu aktiviert werden uns diese startet dann aus dem letzen aktivem Schritt.
> 
> Im HMI werden zu jedem Schritt die Bedingungen und Transitionen angezeigt und ueber ein Servicemenue mit Schluesselschalter kann man jeden Aktor zur Not verfahren, wenn dies mechanisch moeglich ist.



ja so sind auch meine Vorsstellungen.


----------



## Malefiz (25 Mai 2020)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell ist es meine Auftrag ein Programm zu erstellen, welches ein Maschine steuert, die Pulver in kleine Boxen abfüllt (Volumen Dosierung). Zusätzlich ist die Maschine mit einem Kettenfördersystem ausgestattet. Es werden Gebinde verschoben, befüllt und verschlossen. (Plc 1512 und Hmi 1200 )
> 
> ...



Hab Angst vor dem Idioten er zeigt dir einen Weg an dem du nicht gedacht hast.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (25 Mai 2020)

Ich liebe folgende Gespräche:

A: "Aber was ist wenn jetzt jemand *setzt hier eine vollkommen bescheuerte Aktion ein* macht?"
B: "Das macht doch keiner..."

A und B schauen sich an, erinnern sich an vergangene Erfahrungen und begreifen das es NICHTS gibt das "keiner" macht.
Irgend jemand findet sich immer der es trotzdem macht. :shock:


Also müssen Anlagen "Deppensicher" gebaut werden. 
Wenn es auch nur irgendwas gibt, das rein vom Menschenverstand abhängt, ist es bereits zum scheitern verurteilt. 

Geht natürlich nicht immer 100%, aber man sollte schon schauen das zumindest in die Nähe kommt.


----------



## Ph3niX (25 Mai 2020)

Das erinnert mich an eine Beobachtung aus einer Nachtschicht bei einem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber, wo ein Maschinenführer die Maschine tatsächlich mit Händen, Füßen und Hilfsmitteln bediente bzw eher absichtlich fehlbediente, damit er die restliche Nacht seine Ruhe hatte. Da wurden Taster festgeklemmt, alles mögliche gleichzeitig gedrückt, sodass Zustände in der Maschine erschienen, die eigentlich nie hätten passieren können. Doof nur, dass er dabei beobachtet wurde.


----------



## wollvieh (25 Mai 2020)

Das ist ein weites Feld,  man nennt es Bedienereinflüsse. Eine gescheite Maschine protokolliert alles, ein gescheiter Bediener hält seine Maschine am laufen.


----------



## Malefiz (26 Mai 2020)

Um die gescheiten braucht man sich auch nicht die großen Sorgen machen


----------



## Mrtain (26 Mai 2020)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnRZIFNHUYg

ROFLMAO


----------



## wollvieh (26 Mai 2020)

C'est la vie


----------



## xj900mb (30 Oktober 2020)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wir geht ihr mit solchen Ideen um? Was nützt eine Abfrage, ob wirklich  gestartet werde soll, wenn dies auch einfach betätigt werden kann. Wo  soll man die Grenze ziehen und einem Bediener noch etwas Verantwortung  überlassen? Mein Ansatz ist, ein Programm zu erstellen, welches einen  stabilen und sicheren Betrieb ermöglicht und dem Bediener soweit  schützt, dass dieser sich nicht selber verletzen kann.



Dein Ansatz ist natürlcih vollkommen richtig. Ich versuche Verbesserungsvorschlägen immer offen aufzunehmen. Meistens gibt es einen guten Grund warum die Kunden danach fragen. Man muss natürlich schauen wie das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis ist und vor Allem wie viel Zeit man für solche Sachen übrig hat. Es lohnt sich häufig genau nachzufragen und die Grundursache für Probleme zu identifizieren, denn häufig sehen die Bedienuner an der Maschine ein "Symptom" und schlagen eine Verbesserung vor um dieses zu lindern. Vielleicht fidnet man zusammen ja aber auch die Ursache und kann sie direkt abstellen. 

Abgesehen davon: das was Betriebselektriker28 gesagt hat !


----------



## xj900mb (30 Oktober 2020)

100% akurate Beschreibung der aktuellen und zukünftigen Situation.

Innerhalb von Deutschland ist selbst die deutsche Sprache für Bedienpersonal oder sogar Einrichter nicht mehr verlässlich.
Bei unseren Maschinen können Vakuum-Greifer je nach Produkt ausgetauscht werden. da gibt es zwei Schläuche mit Vakuum 1 und Vakuum 2. Die werden dann beim Wechsel vertauscht, der Kunde wundert sich das die Maschine nicht funktioniert und fordert einen Techniker an.

Selbst Fehlermeldungen werden nicht mehr gelesen, sondern nur noch Sinnlos quittiert.


in den letzten 10 Jahren hab ich bei einem Kunden beobachtet, wie das Stamm-Personal durch mehr Automation, mehr Maschinen, mehr Produktion immer stärker beansprucht wird. da Kündigen natürlich auch einige. die gut ausgebildeten die noch da sind werden benötigt um die Produktion aufrecht zu erhalten, aber am Ende der Produktions-Linie werden immer mehr Leiharbeiter eingestellt. Das Stamm-Personal gibt jedoch kaum Wissen weiter, denn die Leiharbeiter sind vielleicht nach 4 Wochen wieder weg, oder sie verstehen wenig deutsch.
Noch schlimmer ist es in einem zweiten Werk das 800km entfernt seit 6 Jahren aufgebaut wird. denn das "Stamm-Personal" des 2ten Werks hat ja nur ein paar Wochen beim 1ten Werk gelernt ! und kann dementsprechend noch weniger wissen an deren Leiharbeiter weitergeben. 

das ganze ging soweit das vor kurzem bei einem Handling in der Nachtschicht gefühlt 50% der koordinaten verstellt und sogar Referenzpunkt-Sensoren verschoben worden sind. (ja die Koordinaten waren passwortgeschützt aber was soll man machen wenn das jeder kennt)


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2020)

Ich stell mich jetzt mal auf die "andere Seite" 

Viele Ansichten hier sind recht arrogant gegenüber dem Bedienpersonal.
Natürlich gibt es überall schwarze Schafe, aber der Großteil der Bediener hat ein Interesse daran, dass sie produzieren und gute Teile abliefern.
Und  uns sollte klar sein, dass Bediener und Instandhalter unsere Kunden sind. Zumindest für Bedienkonzepte und Programme.
Diese Mitarbeiter und Kollegen müssen mit den Maschinen das Geld verdienen von dem wir bezahlt werden.

Für Massenprodukte (Smartphones, Autos, Haushaltsgeräte) gibt es UX-Designer für Bedienung und Visualisierung.
Dort werden Tests mit zig Menschen gemacht und denen Bedienaufgaben gestellt.
Wir erstellen hochkomplexe Anlagen, klatschen eine Visu hin und erwarten, dass Bediener nach einer kurzen Einweisung damit zurecht kommen.
Bei den Verkaufsgesprächen und den Konstruktionsdurchsprachen werden die Anlagen als einfach bedienbar und mit detailierter Fehlerdiagnose verkauft.
Mit solchen Aussagen legt man dann ein Anforderungsprofil und eine EG-Einstufung für die Bediener fest.
Warum soll man für einen Bediener Berufsabschluß und fliesend Deutsch fordern, wenn die Anlagen doch so einfach zu bedienen sind?
Wir haben hier seitenlange Threads über die Mängel von TIA ... Ist es mit unseren Maschinen anders?

So nun Schluß mit der Predigt und zurück in den harten Alltag 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2020)

@Blockmove

*ACK*

Ja, so sehe ich das auch.  
Besonderes Augenmerk lege ich immer darauf, dass die Maschine durch Fehlbedienung nicht Schaden nehmen kann. Das ist unsere Aufgabe, nicht die des Bedieners, zumindest, wenn er "nur" Operator-Rechte hat.


----------



## Rudi (31 Oktober 2020)

Zu meinen Zeiten gab es noch mehr Bediener mit Verstand. Die wurden ordentlich an den Maschinen eingewiesen und der Laden lief. Kam man später wieder an die Anlage bzw. Maschine wurden deren Vorschläge zur evtl. Verbesserung der Abläufe oder Bedienung angehört und sinnvolles ergänzt. Heue soll jeder Ziegenhirte (nichts gegen Ziegenhirten) von der Strasse komplexe Maschinen bedienen und eventuelle Gefahren einschätzen. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ein Irrweg.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Zu meinen Zeiten gab es noch mehr Bediener mit Verstand. Die wurden ordentlich an den Maschinen eingewiesen und der Laden lief. Kam man später wieder an die Anlage bzw. Maschine wurden deren Vorschläge zur evtl. Verbesserung der Abläufe oder Bedienung angehört und sinnvolles ergänzt. Heue soll jeder Ziegenhirte (nichts gegen Ziegenhirten) von der Strasse komplexe Maschinen bedienen und eventuelle Gefahren einschätzen. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ein Irrweg.



Ja früher als die Gummistiefel noch als Holz waren 
Rudi ich muss dir einfach mal widersprechen. Es war schon immer so, dass es das Wunschdenken gab, dass Maschinen einfach und mit niedrig qualifizierten Personal bedient werden können.
Qualifikation kostet schliesslich Geld. Und mit jedem Wechsel des Personals an einer Maschine geht erstmal KnowHow verloren. War so, ist so und wird so bleiben.
Mit den Sprachkenntnissen gilt genau das gleiche. Wieviel Wellen gab es in den letzten 40 Jahren? Zuerst Gastarbeiter, dann Spätaussiedler, dann Flüchlinge aus dem Balkan und jetzt eben die aktuelle Migrationswelle. Wahrscheinlich hab ich noch ein paar vergessen.


----------



## Rudi (31 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja früher als die Gummistiefel noch als Holz waren
> Rudi ich muss dir einfach mal widersprechen. Es war schon immer so, dass es das Wunschdenken gab, dass Maschinen einfach und mit niedrig qualifizierten Personal bedient werden können.
> Qualifikation kostet schliesslich Geld. Und mit jedem Wechsel des Personals an einer Maschine geht erstmal KnowHow verloren. War so, ist so und wird so bleiben.
> Mit den Sprachkenntnissen gilt genau das gleiche. Wieviel Wellen gab es in den letzten 40 Jahren? Zuerst Gastarbeiter, dann Spätaussiedler, dann Flüchlinge aus dem Balkan und jetzt eben die aktuelle Migrationswelle. Wahrscheinlich hab ich noch ein paar vergessen.



Ja der Unterschied ist sicher das ich aus dem Osten von Deutschland stamme, wo das bis vor ca.15 Jahren noch so war. Es gab noch genug qualifizierte Machinenführer (zum großen Teil sogar ehemalige Instandhalter)


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Oktober 2020)

Das ist ein "lustiges" Thema - dazu MUSS ich jetzt auch mal etwas schreiben ...
Bedienpersonal hin oder her - ich finde schon, dass gerade heutzutage eine Maschine intuitiv bedienbar sein sollte. Ich habe eine sehr lange Zeit für meinen damaligen Arbeitgeber Maschinen "zum Leben erweckt" und ich möhte behaupten, dass mir das immer sehr gut gelungen ist - von meinen Maschinenführern hatte sich nie einer beschwert.
Nun habe ich mittlerweile aber auch noch andere "Welten" kennengelernt. Ein Paradebeispiel für mich sind hier Spritzgussmaschinen - vor Allem die von einem östereichischem Hersteller. Die habe nicht nur von "intuitiv" noch nichts gehört, die schaffen es sogar im Softwarebereich sich selbst abzuschiessen (eine Erweiterung legt dann auf einmal Funktionen lahm oder entfernt sie ganz, die mit der Erweiterung rein gar nichts zu tun haben. Darüber hinaus sind bei denen sogar die Stromlaufpläne eher als unverbindlich Verdrahtungsvorschläge anzusehen.
Aber zurück zur Kernaussage : ich bin der Meinung, dass man heutzutage mit dem Wissen, was man mit einer Maschine anfangen will, diese auch bedienen können soll. Das die Maschine sich um ihre Sicherheiten (und ggf. notwendige Verriegelungen) selbst kümmert versteht sich hier von selbst.
Im Falle der vorgenannten Maschinen ist es aber so, dass selbst die Service-Monteure stellenweise mit der Bedienung Schwierigkeiten haben.
Das hat nun nichts mehr mit mumasslich "dummen" Personal zu tun.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## escride1 (31 Oktober 2020)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell ist es meine Auftrag ein Programm zu erstellen, welches ein Maschine steuert, die Pulver in kleine Boxen abfüllt (Volumen Dosierung). Zusätzlich ist die Maschine mit einem Kettenfördersystem ausgestattet. Es werden Gebinde verschoben, befüllt und verschlossen. (Plc 1512 und Hmi 1200 )
> 
> ...



Ja, Dein Ansatz ist richtig, aber für heute zu kurz gedacht.

Bediener sollen heute keine Verantwortung mehr bekommen, es soll jedes Personal eingesetzt werden können. Irgendwann benötigt man für die Produktion keinerlei Fachpersonal mehr, vielleicht auch gar keines mehr weil Roboter den Großteil des Personals ersetzen. Anlagen sollen tatsächlich "Idiotensicher" sein. Am Anfang gibt es irgendwann vielleicht nur noch Bestücker, am Ende die Qualitätssicherung. Die 30 Mitarbeiter dazwischen entfallen, das ist bereits in sehr vielen Bereichen so geschehen.

Und so viele sich auch daran stören das dem so ist: Programmierer haben genau diese Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Es ist eben so das man immer weniger Personal einsetzen (muss) um wirtschaftlich arbeiten zu können. Zumindest solange wie der Endverbraucher ein "bezahlbares" Produkt verlangt.

Maschinen sollen daher selbstverständlich leicht aus einem abrupten Stop (sei es Störung, Not-Halt, Stromausfall) wieder leicht, möglichst mit einem Button wieder zum Starten gebracht werden. Programme müssen diese Aufgabe immer häufiger erfüllen.
Als Beispiel CNC-Maschinen: Diese fahren auch auf eine Grundposition (Referenzfahrt). Warum nicht mit jeder anderen auch? Früher musste Fachpersonal die Maschine einrichten und bedienen, heute können sie größtenteils nicht einmal mehr Teile des Programms anpassen, das geschieht alles in der Produktionsvorbereitung am Schreibtisch und wird direkt übermittelt.

Man sollte sich daran gewöhnen, zu wissen, das man durch seine Anlagen Arbeitsplätze abbaut und nicht nur sicherer und komfortabler macht.


----------



## Rudi (31 Oktober 2020)

Es werden immer noch Millionen Autos gebaut mit dehnen ich wenn ich einen Fehler mache an den Baum fahren kann. Wo ist da Euro viel beschworene Sicherheit ??


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2020)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ja der Unterschied ist sicher das ich aus dem Osten von Deutschland stamme, wo das bis vor ca.15 Jahren noch so war. Es gab noch genug qualifizierte Machinenführer (zum großen Teil sogar ehemalige Instandhalter)



Sei mit nicht böse aber du schreibst da jetzt Sch...
Auch im Westen Deutschlands waren vor 15 Jahren keine Deppen am Werk.

Es ist nun einmal leider so, die Maschinen sollen von Leuten, die wenig qualifiziert sind bedient werden können. Warum auch nicht, der Bediener muß kein Programmierer sein.
Ich kenne viele Bediener in so einigen Firmen, junge Leute, alte Leute, Leute mit weniger oder mehr Bildung, Deutsche, Deutsche aus Russland, aus Kroatien, Amerikaner, Kanadier, Polen.
So richitg doof war eigentlich keiner.


----------



## Chräshe (1 November 2020)

Ob eine Maschine einfach zu handhaben sein soll, oder nicht, dürfte ja nicht die Frage sein, sondern eher, wie viel Aufwand für eine Optimierung gerechtfertigt ist.

Ich habe schon einige Maschinen angetroffen, an denen es erheblichen Optimierungsbedarf gegeben hatte. Die größten Schnitzer betrafen die fehlende oder unvollständige Grundstellungsfahrt.

*Grundstellungsfahrt:*
Egal was vorher alles passiert ist, muss die Maschine eine Möglichkeit besitzen, wieder in die richtige Grundstellung (Startposition) zu kommen. Diese definierte Grundstellung muss auch angezeigt werden.
Abhängig vom hergestellten Produkt gibt es da folgende Möglichkeiten:
- Eine Maschine, welche Artikel mit Herstellungskosten von 25 Cent pro Stück produziert, räume ich bei der Grundstellungsfahrt lieber aus, als dass ich 5 Minuten Zeit für den Warmstart investiere.
- Bei der Herstellung von einem Auto besteht ein ganz großes Interesse, die Linie ohne ausräumen wieder zum laufen zu bringen…

*Wiederanlauf nach Not-Stopp:*
- Als erstes sollte der Not-Stopp nur in Notfällen zum Einsatz kommen. Diese Notfälle sollten recht selten sein.
- Unabhängig davon, sollte es beim Not-Stopp nach Möglichkeit nicht zum wirtschaftlichen Schaden kommen. Sonst traut sich niemand, den Not-Stopp im Verdachtsfall zu betätigen.
- Ob und wie nach dem Stopp wieder angefahren werden kann, ist immer Produkt und Prozessabhängig. Siehe oben – Grundstellungsfahrt.

*Störmeldungen:*
- Wenn etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, muss das dem Bediener in irgend einer weise klar angezeigt werden. Eine rote Lampe für 20 verschiedene Fehler-Möglichkeiten ist nicht ausreichend.
- Wenn die Automatik nicht läuft, oder unterwegs hängen geblieben ist, muss dies per Meldung signalisiert werden.
- Wenn die Maschine nicht gestartet werden, muss dies per Meldung signalisiert werden.
- Solange eine Störung ansteht, darf sie nicht quittiert werden können.
- Da Störmeldungen oft nicht gelesen werden, ist eine Meldehistorie sehr zu empfehlen.

*Grafische Oberfläche:*
- Die Symbole zum steuern der Maschine sollten möglichst selbsterklärend sein.
- Die Symbole sollten möglichst vereinheitlicht werden
- Tasten die sehr oft (>20 x täglich) betätigt werden wie Start, Stopp und Reset sollten immer noch als Hardware-Taster belassen werden

Irgendwie sollte das alles selbstverständlich sein.
Ist es aber leider nicht.

Stattdessen wird Werbung für die I4.0 und Cloud gemacht und die Basics bleiben auf der Strecke!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (1 November 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Entweder bleibt die Kette nun stehen und du brauchst eine Grundstellungsfahrt oder du musst sie auf den Anlagenzustand synchronisieren.
> Eine Verknüpfungssteuerung hingegen "erkennt" den Anlagenzustand und fährt, wenn möglich, weiter.


Es ist in der Realität jedoch so, daß eine fertigungstechnische Anlage die irgendwelche Teile produziert und herstellt, i.d.R. nach einem NOT-HALT kaum so weiterfahren kann wie bisher, und ein Erkennen der Maschinenzustände durch Positionsabfragen und Stellungsrückmeldungen ist ab einer bestimmten Größenordnung auch nicht möglich.

Vielmehr sollte in einer wohldefinierten Ablaufkette ein Einsprungspunkt geschaffen werden, und durch den Bediener eingegeben werden, ob in der Maschine Material drin liegt, und was mit diesem geschehen soll.

Bei einer Pressenstraße hats in der Regel Plätze wo Material enthalten ist - in der Presse, im Greifer, auf dem Zwischenstapel, Umgreiftisch usw. Wenn ich das Material im Greifer noch irgendwie erkennen kann, dann kann ich dennoch beim Anfahren nicht sicher wissen, ob in den Pressformen etwas liegt oder nicht, und ob dieses Material verarbeitet ist. Deshalb sollte hier vor einem (Neu-)start eine Zustandsangabe durch den Benutzer auf einer grafischen Übersicht vorgesehen werden.

Die Schrittkette verfährt dann unter Berücksichtigung dieser Informationen korrekt.


----------



## icemanfreez (29 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich kann beide Seiten nachvollziehen. Den Programmierer hinter der Anlage aber auch den Manager in der Produktion, welcher natürlich so flexibel wie nur irgendwie möglich bleiben will. Schließlich geht der Trend immer mehr dahin mit austauschbaren Personal die Produktion zu betreiben. Da ist die Bedienfreundlichkeit der Anlage ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Am besten intuitiv wie ein gutes Smartphone, schließlich kostet es jedes Mal Zeit einen neuen Mitarbeiter anzulernen, wenn jetzt der Mitarbeiter auch nichts mehr an der Anlage unwissentlich beschädigen kann, könnte man wirklich überlegen, einen "von der Straße" zu nehmen sprich ohne qualifizierten Abschluss was wiederum billiger für die Produktion ist.

Wie immer ist es eine Kostenfrage, wie viel ist der Kunde bereit zu zahlen.
Technisch möglich ist alles.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 November 2020)

icemanfreez schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich kann beide Seiten nachvollziehen. Den Programmierer hinter der Anlage aber auch den Manager in der Produktion, welcher natürlich so flexibel wie nur irgendwie möglich bleiben will. Schließlich geht der Trend immer mehr dahin mit austauschbaren Personal die Produktion zu betreiben. Da ist die Bedienfreundlichkeit der Anlage ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Am besten intuitiv wie ein gutes Smartphone, schließlich kostet es jedes Mal Zeit einen neuen Mitarbeiter anzulernen, wenn jetzt der Mitarbeiter auch nichts mehr an der Anlage unwissentlich beschädigen kann, könnte man wirklich überlegen, einen "von der Straße" zu nehmen sprich ohne qualifizierten Abschluss was wiederum billiger für die Produktion ist.
> 
> Wie immer ist es eine Kostenfrage, wie viel ist der Kunde bereit zu zahlen.
> Technisch möglich ist alles.



Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich das miteinander beißen soll. Ich bin als Programmierer doch als erster daran interessiert, eine benutzerfreundliche Anlage zu hinterlassen. Außer, ich bin ein autistischer Backfisch, mit einer S5 als „Firmenstandart“.


----------



## Blockmove (29 November 2020)

icemanfreez schrieb:


> Wie immer ist es eine Kostenfrage, wie viel ist der Kunde bereit zu zahlen.



Bedienerfreundlichkeit ist nicht unbedingt eine Frage des Geldes, sondern vielmehr eine Frage des Stils und der Standardisierung.


----------



## icemanfreez (29 November 2020)

Es ist ganz klar eine Frage des Geldes. Benutzerfreundlichkeit bzw. intuitives Bedienen der Anlage kostet Zeit und ist aufwendiger zu programmieren. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist natürlich auch das Ausgeben einer Fehlermeldung. Bei uns wurde letztens eine Anlage aufgestellt die über 1 Million Euro gekostet hat, welche folegende Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben hat wenn ein DMC nicht gelesen werden konnte" unbekannter Fehler Zudiesem Fehler wurde keine Fehlermeldung hinterlegt Index 0 liegt nicht im Array usw".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2020)

icemanfreez schrieb:


> Es ist ganz klar eine Frage des Geldes. Benutzerfreundlichkeit bzw. intuitives Bedienen der Anlage kostet Zeit und ist aufwendiger zu programmieren. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist natürlich auch das Ausgeben einer Fehlermeldung. Bei uns wurde letztens eine Anlage aufgestellt die über 1 Million Euro gekostet hat, welche folegende Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben hat wenn ein DMC nicht gelesen werden konnte" unbekannter Fehler Zudiesem Fehler wurde keine Fehlermeldung hinterlegt Index 0 liegt nicht im Array usw".



Unter Umständen hat euer Einkauf die Maschine von 1,5 Millionen auf 1 Millionen runtergehandelt,
da wurde halt an der Fehlermeldung gespart. Mache ich auch immer so.
Als Hilfstext schreibe ich da immer „Der Störungs-Text ist als Option bei uns erhältlich“


----------



## Mrtain (29 November 2020)

Zumindest wurde ein unbekannter Fehler angezeigt. Nicht schön, aber besser als nichts...


----------



## Blockmove (29 November 2020)

icemanfreez schrieb:


> Es ist ganz klar eine Frage des Geldes. Benutzerfreundlichkeit bzw. intuitives Bedienen der Anlage kostet Zeit und ist aufwendiger zu programmieren. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist natürlich auch das Ausgeben einer Fehlermeldung. Bei uns wurde letztens eine Anlage aufgestellt die über 1 Million Euro gekostet hat, welche folegende Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben hat wenn ein DMC nicht gelesen werden konnte" unbekannter Fehler Zudiesem Fehler wurde keine Fehlermeldung hinterlegt Index 0 liegt nicht im Array usw".



Anderes Beispiel:
Fördertechnik an einer Montagelinie.
Der Bereich für ein Bedienpanel ist ca. 30m.
Ein Hersteller hat CAD-Screenshots jedes Unterbereichs in seiner Visu auf TP1200.
Du hast zig gleichartige Elemente und somit letztlich keinen Überblick.
Jede Lichtschranke, jeder Motor ist dargestellt ... Aber ohne Bezeichnung.
Letztlich eine Riesenarbeit, aber extrem unübersichtlich.
Anderer Hersteller nimmt einfach ein billiges Textpanel, hat aber an jedem Fördertechnik Tafeln mit der Funktionsnummer.
Am Panel wählst du einfach die Nummer und kannst die Bewegung fahren. Also letztlich wie vor 30 Jahren mit Dekadenschalter.
So jetzt rate mal, mit was unsere Anlagenführer besser klar kommen.
Das selbe bei der Störungsesitigung:
Beim Hersteller A erfolgt die komplette Quittierung am Panel. Hersteller B hat an Drehtischen und Lifts lokale Quittiermöglichkeiten mit Leuchttastern.

Wie bereits geschrieben:
Bedienerfreundlichkeit ist oft nicht eine Frage des Geldes, sondern einfach nur der Ausführung.


----------



## MFreiberger (30 November 2020)

Moin Mrtain,



Mrtain schrieb:


> Zumindest wurde ein unbekannter Fehler angezeigt. Nicht schön, aber besser als nichts...



ja, denn schlimmer ist es, wenn die Maschine stehen bleibt und keiner weiß warum (keine Fehlermeldung). Jetzt ist es aber so, dass bei Neuanlagen, besonders bei standardisierten Neuanlagen, idR alle möglichen Fehler bekannt sind und ausprogrammiert werden können.
Problematischer ist ws, wenn man im RetroFit eine Bestandshardware automatisieren muss und einfach Ereignisse, die Fehler erzeugen sollten übersieht. Das ist ziemlich unangenehm. Aber was macht man, wenn man einen Umrichter korrekt ansteuert, der Antrieb wg. EMV-Problemen stehen bleibt und der Umrichter keinen Fehler ausgibt?
Da bleibt nur der "TimeOut". Und der Kunde (Instandhalter) beschwert sich dann darüber, dass er keinen exakten Fehler angezeigt bekommt und selber suchen muss!?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Dezember 2020)

Für den Bediener spielt es keine wesentliche Rolle, wie der Ablauf in der SPS geschrieben wurde.
Für ihn muss die Maschine möglichst einfach und intuitiv benutzbar sein.
Leider sind die Anforderungen an den Maschinenbauer oft so, dass komplexe Anlagen am besten noch von dressierten Affen bedient werden können.
Programmieren und vor allem die Visu ist oft ein kreativer Prozess, bei dem am Ende die "technische Rübe" des Programmierers idealerweise die größtmögliche Schnittmenge mit der Denkweise des Bedieners abbildet. Und ich denke jeder Programmierer hat mehr als einmal festgestellt, dass er nicht vorausgesehen hat, was der "unberechenbare" Bediener alles tut.
Und genau hier ist die Kunst aus meiner Sicht. Eine lineare Schrittkette runterschreiben kann fast jeder Elektroniker nach seiner Ausbildung.
Ich selbst bin auch ein Freund von Schrittketten, weil ich das irgendwie besser lesbar finde. Jede Herangehensweise hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Wenn der Programmierer ein gut strukturiertes und kommentiertes Programm schreibt, dass für die Bediener auch noch nachvollziehbare Maschinenfunktionen mitbringt, ist schon ein großer Schritt gemacht.


----------



## ducati (9 Dezember 2020)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin auch ein Freund von Schrittketten, weil ich das irgendwie besser lesbar finde. Jede Herangehensweise hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.





Ich bin überhaupt kein Freund von Schrittketten, zumindest dann nicht, wenn keine Schritte zwingend nacheinander ablaufen müssen...

Alles was mit reiner logischer Verknüpfung umsetzbar ist, sollte man auch so programmieren...

Wenn eine Pumpe 10 Minuten ausschaltverzögert sein soll, dann nehm ich da nen Timer und gut... Kenn da auch einige, die dann mit ner Schrittkette anfangen. Dann ist man aber ganz schnell bei so Themen Fehlerbehandlung und Grundstellungsfahrt usw...

Zum Thema, in der Prozessautomatisierung/Sonderanlagenbau/Sondermaschinenbau ist es schon mit arg Aufwand und Geld verbunden, alle möglichen Diagnosegeschichten, Fehlerbetrachtungen auszuprogrammieren, zu Testen, In Betrieb zu nehmen... Erstmal kann man an ner Anlage ja auch nicht alle Fehlerzustände herstellen und am Ende hat man sich dann totverriegelt 

Naja, und die Verfahrenstechniker... da bin ich oft zufrieden, wenn ich ne grobe Beschreibung krig, was die Anlage im Automatikfall machen soll... Die Fehlerfälle bleiben dann meiner Phantasie, meinem gesunden Menschenverstand, meinem Gewissen überlassen 

Also wie so oft, es kommt drauf an 

Gruß.


----------



## Rudi (9 Dezember 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich bin überhaupt kein Freund von Schrittketten, zumindest dann nicht, wenn keine Schritte zwingend nacheinander ablaufen müssen...
> Alles was mit reiner logischer Verknüpfung umsetzbar ist, sollte man auch so programmieren...
> Gruß.



Das endet dann aber meist in Merker-Orgien die man kaum selbst nach einiger Zeit noch überschaut, und Fremde gleich gar nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2020)

Ob Schrittkette oder Verknüpfung ist - meiner Meinung nach - schlichtweg eine Frage der Anwendung.
Bei Prozesstechnik oder Fördertechnik ist eine Verknüpfungslogik meist „robuster“ und bei Maschinen sind es eben meist Schrittketten.
Ein guter Programmierer kann beides und weiß auch was wan besser ist.


----------



## StructuredTrash (9 Dezember 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ob Schrittkette oder Verknüpfung ist - meiner Meinung nach - schlichtweg eine Frage der Anwendung.
> Bei Prozesstechnik oder Fördertechnik ist eine Verknüpfungslogik meist „robuster“ und bei Maschinen sind es eben meist Schrittketten.
> Ein guter Programmierer kann beides und weiß auch was wan besser ist.



Hier noch ein paar Abstufungen:
Kann beides und weiss, was wann besser ist - Guter Programmierer
Kann nur eins von beiden - Kommt auch irgendwie durch, sehr zur Freude seiner Kollegen, wenn sie mal seine Programme bearbeiten müssen
Kann keins von beiden - Anfänger, kann ja noch werden
Kann beides, aber weiss nicht, was wann besser ist - Böser Programmierer


----------



## Rudi (11 Dezember 2020)

Manchmal ist auch eine Mischung von beiden günstig bzw. notwendig.


----------



## skorpion37 (3 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich stell mich jetzt mal auf die "andere Seite"



100% Zustimmung!

Wenn Facebook oder Whatsapp nur mit einer passenden Ausbildung oder einer entsprechenden Schulung bedient werden könnten und man sich bei bestimmten Fehlersituationen an eine Herstellerhotline wenden müsste: Es würde unbestritten kein Facebook und kein Whatsapp geben!

Wer jetzt glaubt "Naja, das bisschen Klicki-Bunti-Facebook ist doch nichts gegen unsere komplexen Automatisierungslösungen", unterschätzt moderne Softwareentwicklung vermutlich gnadenlos. 

Nun gut, wir haben glücklicherweise im Automatisierungsumfeld die Situation, dass akzeptiert wird, dass unsere Technik-Standards den aktuellen IT-Standards um 10-20 Jahre hinterherhinken. Das läßt sich allerdings mit der Anforderung der langfristigen Verfügbarkeit in den meisten Fällen auch recht gut begründen. 

In Bezug auf HMI/Steuerung wird es aber früher oder später nicht mehr aktzeptiert werden, dass nur IT-afine oder besonders geschulte Mitarbeiter eine Anlage bändigen können. Zwar gibt es auch hier schon viele gute bis sehr gute Konzepte am Markt. Im Bereich der Automatisierungsindustrie sind diese aber in Bezug auf Qualität leider oft sehr Firmen- oder gar Projekt-Spezifisch. Jeder versucht halt seinen Kunden das beste Konzept anzubieten um sich von der Konkurrenz abzusetzen. Das ist Marktwirtschaft. Für die Kunden wäre es natürlich besser, wenn sich alle Anlagen ähnlich bedienen lassen würden, so wie man das von diversen Smartphone Apps gewohnt ist.

Aber ja, auch ich kenne Serviceanrufe zu Fehlersituationen, bei denen ich mich zur Fehlerbehebung nur mit der Anlage verbinden und dem Kunden langsam die anstehende Fehlermeldung vorlesen muss. Ich muss erkennen, dass hier trotzdem die Benutzerführung eventuell nicht so optimal ist, wie ich glaube.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2021)

skorpion37 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf HMI/Steuerung wird es aber früher oder später nicht mehr aktzeptiert werden, dass nur IT-afine oder besonders geschulte Mitarbeiter eine Anlage bändigen können. Zwar gibt es auch hier schon viele gute bis sehr gute Konzepte am Markt. Im Bereich der Automatisierungsindustrie sind diese aber in Bezug auf Qualität leider oft sehr Firmen- oder gar Projekt-Spezifisch. Jeder versucht halt seinen Kunden das beste Konzept anzubieten um sich von der Konkurrenz abzusetzen. Das ist Marktwirtschaft. Für die Kunden wäre es natürlich besser, wenn sich alle Anlagen ähnlich bedienen lassen würden, so wie man das von diversen Smartphone Apps gewohnt ist.



PC und Smartphone sind für mich in der Zwischenzeit kein Massstab mehr.
Flat-Design, Buttons oft nicht mehr als solche erkennbar, unlogische Gestensteuerungen, usw.

Anderes negatives Beispiel für mich ist unsere tolle und innovative Automobilindustrie.
Bedienung überwiegend über Touch. Selbst "normale" Funktionen wie Temperatur oder Lüftung über Touch oder Sensorfläche ohne haptische Rückmeldung.
Dazu noch fehlerbehaftete Umsetzung wie bei VW ID3.
Ich habe letztes Jahr einige Autos zur Probe gefahren und hab mir dabei oft gedacht, dass mich unsere Anlagenführer schlagen würden, wenn ich Funktionen so umsetzen würde.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Januar 2021)

Das sehe ich genauso. Vor allem muß man unterscheiden:
Beim Handy geht nichts kaputt: ich kann Funktionen - und seien Sie noch so dubios - ausprobieren.
An einer Anlage kann es sein, dass ich mit “ausprobieren“ erst einmal einige tausend Euro in den Sand setzte, weil danach Teile in den Ausschuß müssen.
Das wird bei einer 0% Ausschuß Strategie weder gewagt noch akzeptiert.
Also fragt der Anwender, bevor er drückt.

Eine Anlagenbedienung ohne Einweisung kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Den was in dem Falle an Abfragen, Definitionen und Anweisungen implementiert werden muss, wird niemand bezahlen.

Lieber werden die Bediener geschult - was ich im Zuge der Qualitätssicherung und Arbeitssicherheit sowieso machen muß!

Schlußendlich sind das auch immer unterschiedliche Budgets: Einkauf, Schulung, Wartung.
Der Einkäufer ist immer stolz, eine günstige (billige) Maschine zu kaufen: ihn interessiert das Budget für die Wartung nicht.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Januar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Der Einkäufer ist immer stolz, eine günstige (billige) Maschine zu kaufen: ihn interessiert das Budget für die Wartung nicht.



Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - ist aber leider etwas zu kurz gedacht ...


----------



## faust (3 Januar 2021)

Ich wÃ¼rde auch zwischen "Bedienerfreundlichkeit" und "Service- bzw. Wartungsfreundlichkeit" unterscheiden.

Bedienerfreundlich ist fÃ¼r mich z.B. eine Anlage,
+ wenn der BEDIENER mit mÃ¶glichst wenig Parametern den Prozess optimal am Laufen halten kann,
+ wenn der BEDIENER mit Prozessparametern -z.B. "Produktabstand"- anstelle von technischen Parametern -z.B. "Bandgeschwindigkeit"- arbeiten kann,
+ wenn Warn- und StÃ¶rmeldungen (nur) prozessrelevante Informationen enthalten.

Service- und Wartungsfreundlichkeit dagegen ist,
+ wenn der TECHNIKER mithilfe von nur ihm zugÃ¤nglichen (technischen) Parametern grundsÃ¤tzlichere Anlageneinstellungen vornehmen kann und dafÃ¼r keine zusÃ¤tzlichen Hilfsmittel ( z.B. PG) benÃ¶tigt,
+ wenn dem TECHNIKER bei Warn- und StÃ¶rmeldungen schnell zusÃ¤tzliche technische Informationen zugÃ¤nglich gemacht werden,
+ die Anlage elektrisch und mechanisch so konstruiert wurde, dass StÃ¶rungsbeseitigungen (z.B. bei Bauteilausfall) oder Wartungsarbeiten mit mÃ¶glichst geringem (zeitlichen) Aufwand bewÃ¤ltigt werden kÃ¶nnen.


GruÃŸ, Fred


PS: Nach Windows-Update -> Warum werden urplötzlich meine Umlaute "verschluckt"???!!!
PPS: Jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr???


----------



## PN/DP (3 Januar 2021)

faust schrieb:


> PS: Nach Windows-Update -> Warum werden urplötzlich meine Umlaute "verschluckt"???!!!
> PPS: Jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr???


Das ist ein schon sehr altes Problem:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Workaround wie man einen Beitrag beim posten vor der Umlaut-Verstümmelung rettet:
> 
> 
> PN/DP schrieb:
> ...



Harald


----------



## faust (3 Januar 2021)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die Info.
Bin bis jetzt nie über dieses Problem gestolpert, deshalb hatte ich Windows in Verdacht -ist ja leider nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen  ;o)


Gruß, Fred


----------



## JSEngineering (3 Januar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - ist aber leider etwas zu kurz gedacht ...


wem sagst Du das... so lange aber jeder “sein“ Budget hat, auf das “er“ achten muß, so lange ändert sich dass nicht. Und in welchen Fällen hat schon jemand Anderes in den Preisverhandlungen ein Wörtchen mitzureden als der Einkauf!?
Ist wie bei Ausschreibungen: Billig gewinnt... nicht Gut gewinnt...


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Und in welchen Fällen hat schon jemand Anderes in den Preisverhandlungen ein Wörtchen mitzureden als der Einkauf!?



Zumindest bei uns im Konzern (knapp 60.000 Mitarbeiter) ist es nicht mehr ganz so.
Seit einigen Jahren bekommt der Einkauf eine Vorauswahl und kann dann mit den einzelnen Anbietern verhandeln.
Dadurch hat sich die Situation schon deutlich verbessert. Man versucht mit Lieferanten langfristig zusammen zu arbeiten.
So kennt man mit der Zeit seine Pappenheimer. Absolute "Totalausfälle" sind deutlich seltener geworden.
Wenn es Probleme gibt, dann kann man die auch manchmal im eigenen Haus suchen und nicht nur bei den Lieferanten.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2021)

@Dieter:
Der letzte Satz aus deinem Beitrag ist Klasse - den unterschreibe ich voll ...
Das Andere, was du beschreibst, nennt man ja auch Lieferanden-Entwicklung - das ist aber in vielen Branchen ein Fremdwort.

@Jens:
Das ist nicht so ganz richtig (aus meiner Sicht). Am Ende muss ja die Produktion, die ja in der Firma das Geld verdient, auch damit leben können. Ich würde also sagen, dass wenn nur der Einkauf entscheided dann ist der Betriebs- oder Produktionsleiter oder COO eine Pf....e ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Januar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Jens:
> Das ist nicht so ganz richtig (aus meiner Sicht). Am Ende muss ja die Produktion, die ja in der Firma das Geld verdient, auch damit leben können. Ich würde also sagen, dass wenn nur der Einkauf entscheided dann ist der Betriebs- oder Produktionsleiter oder COO eine Pf....e ...



Leider habe ich diese Erfahrung aber schon öfter gemacht.

Extrem ist es in der Maritimen Branche:
Der Eigner bestellt ein Schiff für Budget X mit groben Vorgaben.
Die Werft versucht natürlich, nur das Minimum für das Budget einzukaufen, um einen Maximum an Gewinn zu machen.
Der Lieferant bietet seine Anlage ohne Kabel an, weil ja die Werft meint, Kabel selber billiger legen zu können.

Resultat: Die Crew hat Anlagen, die sie nicht vernünftig bedienen kann, weil sie Billig-gewinnt produziert sind. Es werden auch keine modernen Systeme gefördert, z.B. mit Bussystem und mehr Diagnose, weil die Bus-Komponenten ja teurer sind als Sensorik mit Stromschnittstelle. Da zieht die Werft lieber kilometerweise Kabel, weil die angebotene Anlage ja schön billig war, als mal nachzudenken, wieviel sie beim Kabelziehen sparen könnten, wenn die Anlage ein paar Euro teurer ist: Verschiedene Budgets, billiger Einkauf gewinnt!
Abgesehen davon, daß die Crew eine wenig bedienfreundliche Anlage bekommt.

Und leider sehe ich diese Extrem-Variante auch oft genug im Industrie-Bereich:
Der Kunde bestellt eine Sondermaschine. Es wird nur die Mechanik schön berechnet, für die Programmierung steht über den dicken Daumen Summe X zur Verfügung, ohne Kalkulation, weil "die Programmierung kann ja nicht so viel kosten". Für Summe X schafft es der Programmierer dann gerade mal, ein Minimum an Funktion umzusetzen, zu testen und in Betrieb zu nehmen.

Höchstens bei Serienmaschinen wird mal vernünftig programmiert, weil: Die Programme werden weiterentwickelt und man weiß aus Erfahrung, wie viel die Programmierung kostet.
Da Sondermaschinen aber "Eintagsfliegen" in der Planung sind, und die Planer solcher Maschinen in der Regel von der mechanischen Seite kommen, wird der Aufwand der Elektrotechik gerne unterschätzt.

Und wenn der Maschinenbauer tatsächlich mit realistischer Kalkulation aufwartet, kommt ihm der Einkäufer: Das kann Firma Y aber deutlich günstiger. Wenn man dann anfängt, mit Bedienerfreundlichkeit und Diagnose zu argumentieren, schaltet der Einkäufer auf Durchzug, weil er kein (technisches) Verständnis dafür hat. Für ihn sind Maschine A und B gleichwertig, so lange am Ende das gleiche Produkt raus kommt. Also muß der Preis auch gleich sein. Und auf diese Weise denkt oft auch der von Dir beschriebene COO.... da fehlt das technische Verständnis.

Von daher bin ich der Meinung, daß das alles selbst gemachtes Leid ist: Vernünftige Produkte haben ihren Preis. Wir sind aber immer noch viel zu sehr in der Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität gefangen. Seien es Einkäufer bei Kunden, Öffentliche Ausschreibungen oder auch wir als Privatleute... Jeder möchte einen Porsche zum Preis eines Käfers.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2021)

@Jens:
Ich will dir hier auch gar nicht widersprechen ... du hast schon Recht ... und auch wieder nicht ...
In dem von dir geschilderten Beispiel ist es ja wohl ein Problem der Vorgaben - also des Pflichtenheftes. Wenn ich mir nun Mühe gebe und genau formuliere, was ich haben will (je präziser desto besser) dann kann es auch bei Angeboten nicht mehr so einen großen Spielraum geben.
Es sticht jetzt natürlich immer noch deine Karte, die da lautet :  warum muss es denn unbedingt so ausgeführt werden und warum nicht anders - das lässt sich aber argumentieren wenn man es mit vernünftigen Leuten (im eigenen Haus) zu tun hat. Brauche ich unbedingt eine Steuerung mit einer Siemens S7-1200 und eine mit einer 1500 und eine Beckhoff und und ...? Muss ich den Anspruch haben von jedem FU-Hersteller der Welt ein Exemplar in meinem Betrieb zu haben ? Oder ein Fall aus meinem Haus :  Muss jede Maschine eine Pumpe mit einer anderen Motorleistung und -Ausführung haben ... oder kann man sich da nicht auf 3 verschiedene Größen / Ausführungen festlegen (Thema hier Bevorratungskosten) ?
Am Ende lässt hier dann vieles gegendarstellen und am Ende ist Mehr dann vielleicht auch Weniger.
Naja ... und da sind wir dann bei dem Betriebs- / Produktionsleiter / COO oder wie das in der jeweiligen Firma immer heißt ...

Ich will damit aber um Himmels Willen nicht sagen, dass das in dem Betrieb in dem ich arbeite vernünftig läuft - weit gefehlt. Hier sind wir, was solche Dinge anbelangt, noch auf dem Stand des 19. Jahrhunderts. 5S und Standards hat man zwar schon mal gehört ... aber damit hört es dann auch auf ...
Aber ... ich habe auch schon mal erfahren dürfen wie es läuft wenn es vernünftig gehandhabt wird - das ist aber leider Vergangenheit ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------

